# Teaching to Stand



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I have taught horses to stand while saddleing or mounting.
But have not taught the goats this yet. 
At this time I just kinda throw the saddle on and
struggle to get it buckled. 
I would like to hear some different training methods for
this task. So I can determine what will work for me to
try.
If this subject has already been addressed just let me know.
Thank you,


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

As far as putting the saddle on I do it before I open the tail gate since they naturally stand there at the back waiting for me to open it.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I taught Cuzco to stand the same way I train horses. I started by tying him to a fence post with about 18" of slack so he could move but couldn't get away. Then I would brush, bathe, trim feet, or harness him. Every time he moved away from me I would say "woah" firmly and give a tug on the rope just under his chin. As soon as he stood I would praise him, rub him, and give a treat. Once he was standing still while tied, I let the rope dangle on the ground and did the same thing. It didn't take him long to figure out what "woah" meant, and that if he stood quietly he would get a cookie. Af first I gave treats for short periods of standing still, then gradually lengthened the time until now I give him a treat only after I finish whatever I am doing. But I always give him a treat. Goats like to know you're going to make their good behavior worthwhile. 

If you don't already have them, try to install some anchor points on your truck or trailer you can tie your goat(s) to. Even a well-trained goat may not stand properly if there's a strange dog at the trailhead, or if a bear came through the area the night before. I've found the anchor points on my truck bed and the grill guard to be invaluable when I've taken Cuzco to fairs and other public places where there is a lot of excitement and no hitching rail. In my case, I don't want onlookers watching me dance all over the fairgrounds trying to wrestle my goat into his harness and cart. No one wants to let their kids ride behind a bronco goat that was last seen dragging its owner across the parking lot! So having a good place to tie combined with a well-trained animal that knows what "woah!" means will make your life (and your goat's) much easier.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Nanno: 
In the terrible twos topic you mentioned giving your freinds 
water pistols. Where do you get a decent water pistol.
I bought several this last year.
They all leaked horribly. Even the more expensive one.
I wanted to pack one with me but I got wet.
thanks,


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

I found a small squirt bottle at Walmart in their section that contains all the mini travel toothbrushes, shampoo, etc. It's shaped like a traditional squirt bottle, not a pistol. I hook the trigger on my belt or front pocket and it travels surprising well. It's affectionately referred to as the "bottle of goat-be-good".


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I teach our goats to "stay' the same as you would a dog. I begin by holding my hand in front of their face while telling them to stay. I move a foot ahead and then back again while holding my hand in front of them, which blocks their forward movement and helps them understand that I want them to stay there. If they move I put them back into their spot and tell them to stay again. I start by only moving a foot or two away and build on that until I can walk several feet away and back while they stand in the same spot. It is important that you do not let them get loose and run to the barn until they are doing this reliably so a long rope is recommended. Afterwards you can lead them to the gear and tell them to stay and they will stand while you load or unload gear and equipment.

Its also handy when trimming feet and a variety of other things.


----------

